# First Season



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

Not sure where to put this but...

Penny started her first season today, at 11.5 months. She is definitely feeling sorry for herself. She hates the nappies. Her tummy hurts (she seems to feel better when getting a belly rub). And, she is extra cuddly. 

Not sure how we are going to make it through the next 29 days.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

aww, poor girl.  Same age as Scout's first. Penny will get used to the undies soon enough. The real trick is remembering to take them off before you go outside. 

May I suggest something like this to help her feel better?  Sorry I don't have any real suggestions. Scout never seems to be in any discomfort during her cycles.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Aww, poor Penny! It's rough being a girl! Maybe she'd like a hot water bottle? It looks like Scout enjoys hers  Really though, maybe run a stuffed toy or blanket through the dryer for her to relax and cuddle with?


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

Oh my. That picture is priceless. 

Penny is sitting her whining for no reason. She really is pathetic


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I can't say anything because Dharma is 17 months old and no sign of it........That being said I probably just jinxed her and she will probably go into heat the weekend she needs to be boarded at the breeder's house in November. ;D


----------

